# *FUMING*



## SamanthaUK (2 December 2011)

*I AM IN SUCH A BAD MOOD.*[/B]
I'm sorry i don't mean to rant. It's just lots of people i know are getting new horses all the time. They just use them for the odd show once a month and then brag about how awesome they are. They hardley look after them either!! It's their mums or friends. 
And then there's people like me, Who've always dreamt of a horse. Of eventing. And i don't get anything, not even the chance to event.
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH!! 
Sorry it's been one of them days.
*Rant Over.*


----------



## WelshRuby (2 December 2011)

and breeeeeath!


----------



## SamanthaUK (2 December 2011)

hahaahaaa! =) 
I'm sorry. I just get so jealous and frustrated. It's like OMD.


----------



## LaurenBay (2 December 2011)

Thats life I'm afraid!

Does it matter who looks after their Horses though? if it gets looked after correctly I don't care who looks after them.


----------



## Capriole (2 December 2011)

I always dreamt of my own too, for years when I was a kid. Always jealous of other people.

So I saved up and bought one, eventually.


----------



## SamanthaUK (2 December 2011)

Yes, I see what you mean Lauren. It's just why have a horse if your not prepared to look after it? ... Just makes me a little bit mad. That's all.
I needed to let of steam.


----------



## 4x4 (2 December 2011)

Aww, if you lived nearer you could have helped me with mine!!


----------



## ThePony (2 December 2011)

You'll get there!! I was 31 before I had saved enough, and was in a position to take on the responsibility of a horse. Doesn't happen to everyone from year dot! 

I would just try and breath, in absolutly everything in life there will be people with more than you, and some of them won't appreciate it all that much. If you let it get to you every time you are going to go utterly insane!!!


----------



## woodlandswow (2 December 2011)

5 years ago i felt just like that - just realisE THERE IS HOPE!
i was going round in a riding school and feeling like i was not gaining but then after a lot of hard work, time and commitment i got offered to loan one of the ponies- - 
time will tell i know its annoying but when it happens its the best thing ever!


----------



## SamanthaUK (2 December 2011)

Snow Angel said:



			I always dreamt of my own too, for years when I was a kid. Always jealous of other people.

So I saved up and bought one, eventually. 

Click to expand...

I'm planning on. I've got a 'horse fund' going. Well there's nothing in atm but I WILL put money in. I just think, If i get one when i'm 20 or so, i'll be too old to ever get into the event world. And i won't be able to try for those 3/4* events. I'll just be going to local shows.


----------



## tallyho! (2 December 2011)

Yeah... I know what you mean!!!!!!

I dreamt of eventing and being a dressage superstar... I saved up money, it was all about the horse... then I finally got one!!!!!!

... my dreams have kind of turned to the occasional event, dressage comp, show and mostly heartache and mud to be perfectly honest. 

Do hope your dreams come true and not turn into a quagmire like mine


----------



## SamanthaUK (2 December 2011)

4x4 said:



			Aww, if you lived nearer you could have helped me with mine!!
		
Click to expand...

Aww you're actually a lovely individual. Really cheered me up did that.
Thank you!! X


----------



## Wolfie (2 December 2011)

SamanthaUK said:



			I'm planning on. I've got a 'horse fund' going. Well there's nothing in atm but I WILL put money in. I just think, If i get one when i'm 20 or so, i'll be too old to ever get into the event world. And i won't be able to try for those 3/4* events. I'll just be going to local shows. 

Click to expand...

Unless you have buckets of money behind you that is unlikely anyway. Also, having a horse does not ensure success. Just try and enjoy your future horse


----------



## Capriole (2 December 2011)

what rot


----------



## SamanthaUK (2 December 2011)

Hehee! Thank you!! 

It's just you when your like, ' Oh for ****** sake, a new one? You didn't look after your last. Why get a new one '
You know what i mean? x


----------



## FairyLights (2 December 2011)

sending you a ((((HUG)))) One day you WILL be a horse owner and it will be very well looked after and apprecited,those others will have moved onto something else. 
It might not seem like it but often those kids who get a horse but dont really want one have a rotten time while they own it,doing what mummy wants. A couple in our village bought a house with land and stables last year. they let out some of the stables to DIY liveries and recently bought their daughter ,aged 8 ,a ponyand a trailer. She doesnt want it and is afraid of riding. Poor kid has to go to hunter trials and such , its all a matter of keeping up with the Jones's,it'll all end in tears.


----------



## Capriole (2 December 2011)

like wolfie says, just enjoy your horse when you get it.

but getting a horse a 20 doesnt relegate you to pootling round local shows


----------



## Ranyhyn (2 December 2011)

I tend to let jealousy motivate me, rather than consume me


----------



## Farma (2 December 2011)

Why not put some ads round your local yards offering free help in exchange for ride, I know lots of people that would take someone sensible up on that kind of offer!
May get you opportunities to ride/ compete etc x


----------



## BillyBob-Sleigh (2 December 2011)

SamanthaUK said:



			I'm planning on. I've got a 'horse fund' going. Well there's nothing in atm but I WILL put money in. I just think, If i get one when i'm 20 or so, i'll be too old to ever get into the event world. And i won't be able to try for those 3/4* events. I'll just be going to local shows. 

Click to expand...

Oh thanks, you saying that anyone over 20 is passed it .

I'm 23 and have a 4yr old who I want to event but he's still only a baby and will only be starting some ODE's next summer, so it'll be another couple of years before he's properly ready for any higher levels (not that I plan on 3/4*!). 

Don't be too impatient it will happen but if you set your sites by 20 you may be disappointed, eventing is very expensive so you'll need to be in a decent, stable job if nothing else to be able to afford the horse and the competing.


----------



## SamanthaUK (2 December 2011)

Horsesforever1 said:



			sending you a ((((HUG)))) One day you WILL be a horse owner and it will be very well looked after and apprecited,those others will have moved onto something else. 
It seem like it but often those kids who get a horse but dont really want one have a rotten time while they own it,doing what mummy wants. A couple in our village bought a house with land and stables last year. they let out some of the stables to DIY liveries and recently bought their daughter ,aged 8 ,a ponyand a trailer. She doesnt want it and is afraid of riding. Poor kid has to go to hunter trials and such , its all a matter of keeping up with the Jones's,it'll all end in tears.
		
Click to expand...

Poor lass. But she is only 8. I'm nearly 16. I haven't ridden in ages and it's doing my head in seeing others eventing and riding on the road and i'm in a car like, ' My life is naff '


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (2 December 2011)

SamanthaUK said:



			I just think, If i get one when i'm 20 or so, i'll be too old to ever get into the event world. And i won't be able to try for those 3/4* events. I'll just be going to local shows. 

Click to expand...

What utter twoddle! You can do anything if you put your mind to it! If you are good enough to bring on a young horse or to retrain a racehorse or the likes then why is it not possible later in life? It's easier to fund one horse than a string of them. Unless you planned on making this your career then you don't need to win the lottery, just work bloomin hard!


----------



## SamanthaUK (2 December 2011)

I only want one horse!! :') Just to focus on one and treat it equal.


----------



## Fuzznugget (2 December 2011)

What area are you in (on phone, so can't see location)


----------



## SamanthaUK (2 December 2011)

Skipton, North Yorkshire.


----------



## Ranyhyn (2 December 2011)

SamanthaUK said:



			Poor lass. But she is only 8. I'm nearly 16. I haven't ridden in ages and it's doing my head in seeing others eventing and riding on the road and i'm in a car like, ' My life is naff '
		
Click to expand...

Everyone can feel like that at times!!  I started off riding friends ponies and/or anything else I could get my hands on.  At 16 I bought my first pony for £650.  Bad move - I bought the wrong one.  I had years off...  a chorus of mistakes and losing money left, right and centre and now I'm here.

At the "ripe" old age of 27 I now live on a 25 acre farm, have 32 sheep, 3 horses, 3 dogs 2 chickens..

Life can work out well, you are still VERY young - have hope and make that envy  push you on


----------



## ThePony (2 December 2011)

SamanthaUK said:



			I'm planning on. I've got a 'horse fund' going. Well there's nothing in atm but I WILL put money in. I just think, If i get one when i'm 20 or so, i'll be too old to ever get into the event world. And i won't be able to try for those 3/4* events. I'll just be going to local shows. 

Click to expand...

Man, you need to get a grip!!

20 isn't past it.  'Just' the local shows involve alot of work, time and preparation and are the highlight for many, I wouldn't look down your nose at them! You will be able to try to achieve the super high level required for the 3/4* events along with everyone else - just be prepared to put in an extraordinary amount of blood, sweat and tears, not to mention an inordinate amount of luck!!  

If you are mega keen to get some horse time then you need to put the work in, offer to help at your local stables, or look up your local RDA - they are always after people to help. Maybe you can share or help with a horse near you. You have to work mega hard to get a horse, that is just life for most people who are lucky enough to have them!


----------



## SamanthaUK (2 December 2011)

Thank you! That's a sad story with a happy ending  Good for you!!


----------



## Shantara (2 December 2011)

I know how you feel  
My friend gets new snazzy horses every time she asks and they never seem to be good enough. 

Don't worry  I'm 21, so about your age! I've only just got a job and learning to drive! I don't think I'll be able to even consider it untill the end of next year. You'll get there


----------



## *hic* (2 December 2011)

You need to think of an idea to raise some cash - how about seeing if you can scab second hand riding gear off loads of people and flog it on ebay?

Your story, my dear, is beginning to develop holes! You originally said you were getting back into riding, that's why you needed the gear, now you say you haven't ridden for ages.

I think I must be sitting on a perch.


----------



## Fuzznugget (2 December 2011)

Ah. Not near me then.


----------



## BillyBob-Sleigh (2 December 2011)

Agree with ThePony, the best way to get into the high level competing world is to work on a yard, volunteer to start off with and if you're lucky/good enough they may take you on.


----------



## SamanthaUK (2 December 2011)

Yes i haven't ridden for ages and i'm coming back into riding. I'm having a small ride tomorrow but nothing that'll make me be able to compete or anything. I'm not here to get pity i'm just here to rant and talk to people about how i feel.


----------



## Lennyfan (2 December 2011)

SamanthaUK said:



			I'm planning on. I've got a 'horse fund' going. Well there's nothing in atm but I WILL put money in. I just think, If i get one when i'm 20 or so, i'll be too old to ever get into the event world. And i won't be able to try for those 3/4* events. I'll just be going to local shows. 

Click to expand...

Too old? I don't bloody think so! I'm pushing 40 & still fully intent to run at 4 star before I'm through! Don't wish your life away before it's even begun!


----------



## SamanthaUK (2 December 2011)

Lennyfan said:



			Too old? I don't bloody think so! I'm pushing 40 & still fully intent to run at 4 star before I'm through! Don't wish your life away before it's even begun!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. And you know what that is excellent advice! x


----------



## FionaM12 (2 December 2011)

SamanthaUK said:



			I just think, If i get one when i'm 20 or so, i'll be too old to ever get into the event world. And i won't be able to try for those 3/4* events. I'll just be going to local shows. 

Click to expand...

I don't know much about eventing, but why would 20 be too old?


----------



## SamanthaUK (2 December 2011)

FionaM12 said:



			I don't know much about eventing, but why would 20 be too old? 

Click to expand...

Everyone has misunderstood what i meant.
I don't mean 20 year old is too old. What i meant was, If you start eventing ad 16 then you can work your way up to be more well known and have more oppertunities.

It doesn't matter.


----------



## Capriole (2 December 2011)

FionaM12 said:



			I don't know much about eventing, but why would 20 be too old? 

Click to expand...

I dont follow it now either, but wasnt Ian Stark positively ancient  when he started eventing?


----------



## JingleTingle (2 December 2011)

Are you hoping someone on here might give you a horse - to go with all the gifts of riding gear that you are cadging?


----------



## BillyBob-Sleigh (2 December 2011)

SamanthaUK said:



			Everyone has misunderstood what i meant.
I don't mean 20 year old is too old. What i meant was, If you start eventing ad 16 then you can work your way up to be more well known and have more oppertunities.

It doesn't matter.
		
Click to expand...

If you have the potential and determination it doesn't matter how old you are, I think that is what everyone else is trying to tell you.


----------



## SamanthaUK (2 December 2011)

grumpyoldmare said:



			Are you hoping someone on here might give you a horse - to go with all the gifts of riding gear that you are cadging?

Click to expand...

Certainly not! I am not 'begging' or 'scrounging'. In fact I am offended. Why would you think that. I do not, I repeat, DO NOT enjoy asking for riding things. It makes me sound poor and ''Worse off''. I meerly asked for a few things, you know johdpurs and gloves. 

What I don't understand is why you've decided to judge me when you don't know me at all. I think it's disgusting. 

I am most definatly not 'asking for a horse' at all. 

You don't know me at all, I'll grant you that. But to judge a book by its cover? Get to know me before you judge and have ago at me.
Thanks.


----------



## JingleTingle (2 December 2011)

SamanthaUK said:



			Certainly not! I am not 'begging' or 'scrounging'. In fact I am offended. Why would you think that. I do not, I repeat, DO NOT enjoy asking for riding things. It makes me sound poor and ''Worse off''. I meerly asked for a few things, you know johdpurs and gloves. 

What I don't understand is why you've decided to judge me when you don't know me at all. I think it's disgusting. 

I am most definatly not 'asking for a horse' at all. 

You don't know me at all, I'll grant you that. But to judge a book by its cover? Get to know me before you judge and have ago at me.
Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

mmmm...shall follow your posts with interest......all is not as it seems..


----------



## Silent Knight (2 December 2011)

SamanthaUK said:



			Certainly not! I am not 'begging' or 'scrounging'. In fact I am offended. Why would you think that. I do not, I repeat, DO NOT enjoy asking for riding things. It makes me sound poor and ''Worse off''. I meerly asked for a few things, you know johdpurs and gloves. 

What I don't understand is why you've decided to judge me when you don't know me at all. I think it's disgusting. 

Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Don't you worry yourself. Having a good flaming is all part of the welcoming process on this forum. Buckle up for the ride, grow a thick skin and you will love it as much as we do.


----------



## dreamcometrue (2 December 2011)

You live quite near to me but I think you may be a bit too temperamental for my mare.


----------



## SamanthaUK (2 December 2011)

Thank you Ringworm! I just don't like been judged when nobody knows me.


----------



## SamanthaUK (2 December 2011)

dreamcometrue said:



			You live quite near to me but I think you may be a bit too temperamental for my mare.
		
Click to expand...

I'm Very sorry you feel that way..


----------



## FionaM12 (2 December 2011)

I find it hard to sympathise. I have always been besotted with horses. I _did_ have a horse for a while at your age, but he was an aged, sweet boy who could never have competed at anything. I loved him dearly. However, I was also very ill (I had been since aged 5) and spent big chunks of time in hospital. Friends cared for him when I couldn't

I was eventually diagnosed as incredibly allergic to horses. I tried to ignore the doctors' warnings and very nearly died. At that point, I re-homed my old boy and gave up with horses for 35 years. It broke my heart.

Now I'm 55 and finally have recovered (almost) from the allergy. I have an aged horse again. I'm extremely happy about it. I love horses, whether they win prizes or not.

I find it hard to sympathise with a 16 year old who's having a paddy because she might not get to be a top eventer as soon as she'd like.


----------



## PingPongPony (2 December 2011)

Sitting in the car staring at ponies and thinking your life sucks won't help you get where you want to... at the age of 14 i was messed around with people giving me horses to ride that had problems and promised me that i can compete said horse if i fix it, so i did, days of riding in horrid weather, fighting with the bloomin thing and a few falls, i fixed it thou. so the people sold it before i could compete it, even had the cheek to sell it without even telling me so i turned up to ride it and they said 'sorry it was sold yesterday'. so then i got a psycho horse that nearly killed us both on multiple occassions and then someone lovely spotted me and took pity, let me ride her horsies, i worked my utt of for her cuz i was so grateful, so she helped me get my first horsey on loan, she's now also my best m8. what i'm trying to say is, you wont get a horse handed to you, you have to work really hard to get one, start now


----------



## windsorblue (2 December 2011)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=-1&f=64


----------



## SamanthaUK (2 December 2011)

FionaM12 said:



			I find it hard to sympathise. I have always been besotted with horses. I _did_ have a horse for a while at your age, but he was an aged, sweet boy who could never have competed at anything. I loved him dearly. However, I was also very ill (I had been since aged 5) and spent big chunks of time in hospital. Friends cared for him when I couldn't

I was eventually diagnosed as incredibly allergic to horses. I tried to ignore the doctors' warnings and very nearly died. At that point, I re-homed my old boy and gave up with horses for 35 years. It broke my heart.

Now I'm 55 and finally have recovered (almost) from the allergy. I have an aged horse again. I'm extremely happy about it. I love horses, whether they win prizes or not.

I find it hard to sympathise with a 16 year old who's having a paddy because she might not get to be a top eventer as soon as she'd like.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not having ' a paddy '. I was having a rant/argument/conversation. Call it what you wish. I'm not wanting a 'TOP EVENTER as soon as i'd like' I would actually just be happy with an elderly shetland pony. I want a horse/pony in which i could spend ages grooming and taking for walks. (Leading if it's not rideable) Again, I'm very sorry you feel that way.
And i'm not looking for sympathy. I'm just having a rant.


----------



## DH1 (2 December 2011)

SamanthaUK said:



			Thank you Ringworm! I just don't like been judged when nobody knows me.
		
Click to expand...

That's a fair comment, but you have judged others in your OP. It's impossible for you to be aware of all the different financial circumstances and lifestyles of all these 'lucky' horse owners. Perhaps they have demanding jobs, work away from home, study at Uni, have children to look after, or elderly parent to support?


----------



## SamanthaUK (2 December 2011)

shiny-ISH said:



			Sitting in the car staring at ponies and thinking your life sucks won't help you get where you want to... at the age of 14 i was messed around with people giving me horses to ride that had problems and promised me that i can compete said horse if i fix it, so i did, days of riding in horrid weather, fighting with the bloomin thing and a few falls, i fixed it thou. so the people sold it before i could compete it, even had the cheek to sell it without even telling me so i turned up to ride it and they said 'sorry it was sold yesterday'. so then i got a psycho horse that nearly killed us both on multiple occassions and then someone lovely spotted me and took pity, let me ride her horsies, i worked my utt of for her cuz i was so grateful, so she helped me get my first horsey on loan, she's now also my best m8. what i'm trying to say is, you wont get a horse handed to you, you have to work really hard to get one, start now 

Click to expand...

The same thing happened to me. I used to look after a 3 year old COB X Trotter. I was helping to break him in to drive and I looked after him. With the promise i could have him, do what i wanted with him etc..

So anyway, One day, 7 months after i'd been looking after him, I went down to the stable to find a note saying, ' Sorry Sam, Charlie was sold yesterday. We didn't have it in us to tell you. '
I burst into teard and ran home. This was last year and it seriously knocked my confindence. But now, as you can see it is making me want a horse more than ever.


----------



## Sit_Up (2 December 2011)

Your posts make you sound like a rather immature 20 yr old.  By the time I was your age I had been working on yards for over 5 years. I did not have a horse, could not afford driving lessons or a car and would accept ANY ride offered to me. I have ridden enough horses (usually the ones no one else would ride) for other people, usually the fittening or "boring" schooling, then when they are up and ready to go compete the owner takes over. I have taken pride in my part of the process in getting the horse to the stage it is ready to go out and compete.

20 years on.......I can just about afford a car, I work all the hours teaching others to ride so that I can afford to ride my own horse. This is the first competition horse I have owned and we are starting from the bottom and working our way up. 

I have worked for international riders and learned so much from keeping my eyes open and my gob shut unless it was to ask a well thought out question. I accepted long ago that I am not ever going to set the competition world on fire but I am savouring every moment I have with my horse, because believe me over the years I have seen how even the most well looked after horses can cause heartache.  I cherish every ride, even a quiet hack and when I look at my horse I am just grateful I am lucky enough to have him in my life.

SO you came to rant...fair enough....but your attitude comes across as spoilt and sulky and wanting things handed to you on a plate and for everything to be immediate.

Life is not fair...get over it


----------



## ThePony (2 December 2011)

SamanthaUK said:



			I'm not having ' a paddy '. I was having a rant/argument/conversation. Call it what you wish. I'm not wanting a 'TOP EVENTER as soon as i'd like' I would actually just be happy with an elderly shetland pony. I want a horse/pony in which i could spend ages grooming and taking for walks. (Leading if it's not rideable) Again, I'm very sorry you feel that way.
And i'm not looking for sympathy. I'm just having a rant.
		
Click to expand...

If that is what would make you happy, then it would have been an idea to re think how you came across initally, you did sound a bit of a brat!  I would def get in contact with your local RDA, they are often crying out for help, you will get pony time and it is incredibly rewarding!  Even if you can only manage an hour a week they would be grateful.  I would also call your local riding schools and see if you can help with mucking out/tacking up etc to help you get your horsey fix.  

Being without a horse when they are what you love is hard, but it is also how life goes. Sometimes to get the things we want the very most we have to wait longer than we think is reasnoble. Makes the achievement all the sweeter though!


----------



## SamanthaUK (2 December 2011)

DH1 said:



			That's a fair comment, but you have judged others in your OP. It's impossible for you to be aware of all the different financial circumstances and lifestyles of all these 'lucky' horse owners. Perhaps they have demanding jobs, work away from home, study at Uni, have children to look after, or elderly parent to support?
		
Click to expand...

That's a fair comment too. I respect you for pointing that out. Yes, I don't know their financial situation or their school life/work life etc..
I know it is wrong to judge and i'm deeply sorry!


----------



## SamanthaUK (2 December 2011)

I'm extremely sorry. I didn't wish to come across as a spoilt brat. I love horses and ponies more than anything. And i'd give anything for them!! I promise. I'm nothing like a 'spoilt brat'.


----------



## *hic* (2 December 2011)

SamanthaUK said:



			Certainly not! I am not 'begging' or 'scrounging'. In fact I am offended. Why would you think that. I do not, I repeat, DO NOT enjoy asking for riding things. It makes me sound poor and ''Worse off''. I meerly asked for a few things, you know johdpurs and gloves.
		
Click to expand...

begging

scrounging

OK, so how would you define asking for riding gear from people you don't know from Adam?


----------



## Lu1 (2 December 2011)

Im sure there are lots of people who dont have enough time to ride that you could approach...

You cant judge other peoples financial situations...if they arent at the yard to bring their horse in, they are probably stuck in an office somewhere, wishing they could get down to the yard....i know i used to be one of them!


----------



## SamanthaUK (2 December 2011)

You know what? I can't take all those people having a huge go at me. STILL.
I've apologised and I meant it.

The johdpur thing is just a one off and i'm desperate.
I didn't realise everyone would have a go at me. If i knew i wouldn't have done it.


----------



## SamanthaUK (2 December 2011)

Lu1 said:



			Im sure there are lots of people who dont have enough time to ride that you could approach...

You cant judge other peoples financial situations...if they arent at the yard to bring their horse in, they are probably stuck in an office somewhere, wishing they could get down to the yard....i know i used to be one of them!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I know. I feel bad for them. I wasn't writing this post to judge at all.


----------



## biggingerpony (2 December 2011)

I bought my horse MYSELF at the age of 17, I sold my car, got a evening and weekend job and worked my a*** off to get her! And I did, best thing I have ever done, I am now at uni but still fund her entirely myself. Which is a massive drain on finances and is hard work and such a worry. But I wouldn't change it for the world. I didn't moan, whinge or strop about it I just got on with it and made it happen


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (2 December 2011)

You dinnae need jodhs to ride! I hate the damned things and only ever wear them in the show ring or under waterproofs. I much, much prefer a good pair of flared jeans


----------



## JingleTingle (2 December 2011)

Pardon me if I am sounding very sceptical here....and of course I don't know you and of course I can only judge you by what you have posted on this forum.

All your postings are totally at loggerheads with each other. On the one hand you are only 15 years old and have been out of riding for sometime and so are asking people to donate riding clothes for you to start riding again? Yes?

On the other hand you are posting on the Competition board that a rather hot young eventer that is too much for its adult and experienced rider would be 'perfect' for you if you had a horse to swap it for? Yes?

On another post you are saying how much you enjoy hunting, and yet you don't even own a pair of jodhpurs and by your own admission have been out of riding for sometime? Yes?

On yet another post you are throwing a complete and utter childish tantrum because you don't have a horse to go out competing at top level - but on the other hand a shetland to groom would do for you? Yes?

Excuse me if I wander off and snigger quietly to myself whilst you enjoy your little foray into the land of make believe?


----------



## indiat (2 December 2011)

SamanthaUK said:



			I'm not having ' a paddy '. I was having a rant/argument/conversation. Call it what you wish. I'm not wanting a 'TOP EVENTER as soon as i'd like' I would actually just be happy with an elderly shetland pony. I want a horse/pony in which i could spend ages grooming and taking for walks. (Leading if it's not rideable) Again, I'm very sorry you feel that way.
And i'm not looking for sympathy. I'm just having a rant.
		
Click to expand...

That's not the impression you gave with your opening post OP. How on earth would it do the events you aspire to?

BTW, for everyone who thinks it shows balls to ask complete strangers to give you things, even second hand things, I would be mortified if my children begged strangers for stuff. These things do not have to end up in landfill, as others pointed out there are charity shops and pre-loved. But it does strike me as distaseful to beg for what you do not need. If the OP feels comfortable with it and other posters are happy to give her stuff, its not my business, but I do see where other posters like *hic* are coming from.


----------



## Lolo (2 December 2011)

SamanthaUK said:



			Everyone has misunderstood what i meant.
I don't mean 20 year old is too old. What i meant was, If you start eventing ad 16 then you can work your way up to be more well known and have more oppertunities.

It doesn't matter.
		
Click to expand...

Nah, I can only name people who are under 20 who do well because my sister is under 20. You develop your reputation in your later 20s I reckon, when you can go out and do well without mummy and daddy pushing you!


----------



## Merry Crisis (2 December 2011)

Life is not fair, you have to earn the right to the things you want nothing comes handed on a plate to the majority of us. Then even when we have got our dream, in your case a horse, it has to be funded and again that means working hard and giving up on other pleasures that we would like. You are young and impatient, I am sure one day your dream will come true. I have my nice head on tonight. In the meantime why dont you do some volantry work at a riding school or help mucking out at a private yard. Skipton is a horsey area. Good luck in your quest.


----------



## indiat (2 December 2011)

EKW said:



			You dinnae need jodhs to ride! I hate the damned things and only ever wear them in the show ring or under waterproofs. I much, much prefer a good pair of flared jeans 

Click to expand...

Do you not find the seams rub a bit though? If its a viable option I would prefer them to jods because I can pick TopShop jeans up very cheaply on ebay!


----------



## hannahmurphy (2 December 2011)

Breath! 

A negative mind brings negative things. Be positive about your dream event horse, believe that you will have what you want one day and it will happen. Pay no attention to others either, that will get you nowhere.


----------



## biggingerpony (2 December 2011)

I ride in jeans/tracky bottoms all the time btw! So comfy!


----------



## FionaM12 (2 December 2011)

What I actually said was you were having a paddy because you can't *be* a top eventer quite as soon as you want. As in....



SamanthaUK said:



			always dreamt of a horse. Of eventing. And i don't get anything, not even the chance to event.
		
Click to expand...




SamanthaUK said:



			If i get one when i'm 20 or so, i'll be too old to ever get into the event world. And i won't be able to try for those 3/4* events. I'll just be going to local shows. 

Click to expand...

Which is somewhat different than saying:



SamanthaUK said:



			I'm not wanting a 'TOP EVENTER as soon as i'd like' I would actually just be happy with an elderly shetland pony. I want a horse/pony in which i could spend ages grooming and taking for walks. (Leading if it's not rideable)
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (2 December 2011)

indiat said:



			Do you not find the seams rub a bit though? If its a viable option I would prefer them to jods because I can pick TopShop jeans up very cheaply on ebay!
		
Click to expand...

Depends how you ride. I ride in a bit of a hunting seat so no, they don't rub.

Note to sef - get some boomin lessons to sit properly again! Lol! I blame it on riding racehorses personally!


----------



## Capriole (2 December 2011)

xmillyx said:



			I ride in jeans/tracky bottoms all the time btw! So comfy!
		
Click to expand...

Ive not ridden in jeans for years, since I went out in my super-tight jeans thinking I looked FAB, and they split from zip to waistband 

More draughty than breezy, I had to tie my coat around my waist to get home with a bit of modesty haha


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (2 December 2011)

grumpyoldmare said:



			but on the other hand a shetland to groom would do for you? Yes?




			If I knew that then I would offer for her to come and scrub my lot! I have 10 of the things that could do with a bit of a brush! One who is supposed to be white but is blacker than my blacks just now ...
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## SamanthaUK (2 December 2011)

grumpyoldmare said:



			Pardon me if I am sounding very sceptical here....and of course I don't know you and of course I can only judge you by what you have posted on this forum.

All your postings are totally at loggerheads with each other. On the one hand you are only 15 years old and have been out of riding for sometime and so are asking people to donate riding clothes for you to start riding again? Yes?

On the other hand you are posting on the Competition board that a rather hot young eventer that is too much for its adult and experienced rider would be 'perfect' for you if you had a horse to swap it for? Yes?

On another post you are saying how much you enjoy hunting, and yet you don't even own a pair of jodhpurs and by your own admission have been out of riding for sometime? Yes?

On yet another post you are throwing a complete and utter childish tantrum because you don't have a horse to go out competing at top level - but on the other hand a shetland to groom would do for you? Yes?

Excuse me if I wander off and snigger quietly to myself whilst you enjoy your little foray into the land of make believe? 

Click to expand...

I own my own pair of johdpurs, They're too small in the leg.
I went hunting at the end of last year and yes I loved it.
I'm not throwing a tantrum and I find it quite amusing to see that you're making a huge deal out of nothing.
Oh so i misread the Competition horse post. So now i'm the biggest loser ever? I can see that you think little of me.
I am 15, I've been riding since I was 4. Baring this year. I've ridden twice this year and i'm riding tomorrow. So i wanted to see if I could get any cheap or free. I'm not a bad person or a scrounger. Excuse me for dreaming.

And yes, What I would give for a pony. Even if it's elderly.

My god, I thought people would be nice on here. I've heard great reviews. Having joined yesterday, I've only found a handfull of nice people. Who I get along with.
Everyone else judges me for what I typed. I didn't mean for it to come across like that.
I apologised.
And i'm most definatly not a 'spoilt brat'. I hate that you think that of me.
I'm sorry for upsetting you. It wasn't intentional at all.


----------



## indiat (2 December 2011)

Snow Angel said:



			Ive not ridden in jeans for years, since I went out in my super-tight jeans thinking I looked FAB, and they split from zip to waistband 

More draughty than breezy, I had to tie my coat around my waist to get home with a bit of modesty haha
		
Click to expand...

Um, I think I'll stick with my jods!


----------



## rhino (2 December 2011)

grumpyoldmare said:



			Pardon me if I am sounding very sceptical here....and of course I don't know you and of course I can only judge you by what you have posted on this forum.
		
Click to expand...

You forgot yesterday's post where she was buying a Welsh pony to do in hand showing with because no-one would loan her an eventer..

OP - I hadn't even sat on a horse when I was your age. I've done ok eventing even though I'm clearly ancient at 30


----------



## Black_Horse_White (2 December 2011)

You are only young you have plenty of time to get your own horse, it's not just about grooming and leading your horse they are really hard work. They take up a lot of your time not to mention cost a lot of money. They also pull a lot on your heart strings when things go wrong. Horses are a real pleasure to own but can also be a nightmare and cause you lots of stress. I hope you forfill all your dreams and ambitions, but seriously don't be in such a hurry x


----------



## SamanthaUK (2 December 2011)

rhino said:



			You forgot yesterday's post where she was buying a Welsh pony to do in hand showing with because no-one would loan her an eventer..

OP - I hadn't even sat on a horse when I was your age. I've done ok eventing even though I'm clearly ancient at 30  

Click to expand...

Actually I said i'm wanting to buy a welsh pony and show inhand!


----------



## *hic* (2 December 2011)

How can anyone judge you EXCEPT on what you typed? Remember you are judging people you think you get along with on what they type as well!


----------



## SamanthaUK (2 December 2011)

Black_Horse_White said:



			You are only young you have plenty of time to get your own horse, it's not just about grooming and leading your horse they are really hard work. They take up a lot of your time not to mention cost a lot of money. They also pull a lot on your heart strings when things go wrong. Horses are a real pleasure to own but can also be a nightmare and cause you lots of stress. I hope you forfill all your dreams and ambitions, but seriously don't be in such a hurry x
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! I mean it, you're the only one been nice to me atm. That advice is awesome. Thank you!! x


----------



## indiat (2 December 2011)

SamanthaUK said:



			I own my own pair of johdpurs, They're too small in the leg.
I went hunting at the end of last year and yes I loved it.
I'm not throwing a tantrum and I find it quite amusing to see that you're making a huge deal out of nothing.
Oh so i misread the Competition horse post. So now i'm the biggest loser ever? I can see that you think little of me.
I am 15, I've been riding since I was 4. Baring this year. I've ridden twice this year and i'm riding tomorrow. So i wanted to see if I could get any cheap or free. I'm not a bad person or a scrounger. Excuse me for dreaming.

And yes, What I would give for a pony. Even if it's elderly.

My god, I thought people would be nice on here. I've heard great reviews. Having joined yesterday, I've only found a handfull of nice people. Who I get along with.
Everyone else judges me for what I typed. I didn't mean for it to come across like that.
I apologised.
And i'm most definatly not a 'spoilt brat'. I hate that you think that of me.
I'm sorry for upsetting you. It wasn't intentional at all.
		
Click to expand...

Personally, I'm not upset at all, but have you asked your parents how they feel about begging letters on a public forum? And your posts are a little contradictory. I am sure if an elderly pony to cuddle and fuss over would make you happy while you dream of eventing there is some one out local to you who would love the help.


----------



## dreamcometrue (2 December 2011)

SamanthaUK said:



			I went hunting at the end of last year and yes I loved it.
.
		
Click to expand...

'Twas a bit snowy wasn't it?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (2 December 2011)

Snow Angel said:



			Ive not ridden in jeans for years, since I went out in my super-tight jeans thinking I looked FAB, and they split from zip to waistband 

More draughty than breezy, I had to tie my coat around my waist to get home with a bit of modesty haha
		
Click to expand...

We had a few jockeys riding out for the morning before the races one day so I put on my super tight jeans  oh what silly 16yo's do!  They were that tight that I was perched on top of my saddle - and exercise saddles are VERY narrow on top! ANd up the gallops I had to have my stirrups UBER short to compensate for the fact that I couldn't actually split my legs that wide to gallop at my usual length. 

Luckily they didn't split, I had nice horses and I did look pretty god damned stylish riding Dettori style but by gum! I would NEVER do it again! Had sore thighs and bum muscles for a week after that!


----------



## Ranyhyn (2 December 2011)

Love riding in jeans, chaps or long socks are needed though!


----------



## indiat (2 December 2011)

EKW said:



			We had a few jockeys riding out for the morning before the races one day so I put on my super tight jeans  oh what silly 16yo's do!  They were that tight that I was perched on top of my saddle - and exercise saddles are VERY narrow on top! ANd up the gallops I had to have my stirrups UBER short to compensate for the fact that I couldn't actually split my legs that wide to gallop at my usual length. 

Luckily they didn't split, I had nice horses and I did look pretty god damned stylish riding Dettori style but by gum! I would NEVER do it again! Had sore thighs and bum muscles for a week after that!
		
Click to expand...

Ah, but you looked good! When you are 16 nothing else matters!


----------



## Lolo (2 December 2011)

SamanthaUK said:



			I own my own pair of johdpurs, They're too small in the leg.
I went hunting at the end of last year and yes I loved it.
I'm not throwing a tantrum and I find it quite amusing to see that you're making a huge deal out of nothing.
Oh so i misread the Competition horse post. So now i'm the biggest loser ever? I can see that you think little of me.
I am 15, I've been riding since I was 4. Baring this year. I've ridden twice this year and i'm riding tomorrow. So i wanted to see if I could get any cheap or free. I'm not a bad person or a scrounger. Excuse me for dreaming.

And yes, What I would give for a pony. Even if it's elderly.

My god, I thought people would be nice on here. I've heard great reviews. Having joined yesterday, I've only found a handfull of nice people. Who I get along with.
Everyone else judges me for what I typed. I didn't mean for it to come across like that.
I apologised.
And i'm most definatly not a 'spoilt brat'. I hate that you think that of me.
I'm sorry for upsetting you. It wasn't intentional at all.
		
Click to expand...

For short jods, wear a pair of mens socks underneath them and then another pair over the top and no one will know. Sister's jods come to mid-calf and because they have no holes in they are being used until they do!

We both also ride mostly in jeans with chaps. Or jeggings. Cheaper, and much comfier!

If it makes you feel any better, only about 10% of riders ever become 'top' riders, and of those about 10/15 are well known. This is from thousands of people who do PC stuff, who do BE and work hard. Professional riders are still completely unknown. At 15 (thought you were 16?) you have years and years until you're past it. Wait til you're 30 to say that!


----------



## Capriole (2 December 2011)

EKW said:



			We had a few jockeys riding out for the morning before the races one day so I put on my super tight jeans  oh what silly 16yo's do!  They were that tight that I was perched on top of my saddle - and exercise saddles are VERY narrow on top! ANd up the gallops I had to have my stirrups UBER short to compensate for the fact that I couldn't actually split my legs that wide to gallop at my usual length. 

Luckily they didn't split, I had nice horses and I did look pretty god damned stylish riding Dettori style but by gum! I would NEVER do it again! Had sore thighs and bum muscles for a week after that!
		
Click to expand...

I *might* have been a bit older than 16 (red face) and yes, there *might* have been a good looking bloke around that I was trying to look 'hot' for, pmsl


----------



## JingleTingle (2 December 2011)

```
My god, I thought people would be nice on here. I've heard great reviews
```
Really??? I've yet to find somewhere that does NOT spout on about what an evil and bitchy forum this is!

 But then I also like the seriously good advice from experienced people and thoroughly enjoy silly threads like this and I have a very thick skin so I am prepared to be abused and cursed by other members - all part of H&H's rich tapestry in my opinion.


----------



## Silent Knight (2 December 2011)

Lolo said:



			Wait til you're 30 to say that!
		
Click to expand...

I am totaly and utterly offended!


----------



## Capriole (2 December 2011)

Ringworm the Red Nosed Reindeer said:



			I am totaly and utterly offended!

Click to expand...

me too, I demand you be sacked from the forum at once, shocking ageism


----------



## indiat (2 December 2011)

Ringworm the Red Nosed Reindeer said:



			I am totaly and utterly offended!

Click to expand...

Me too! At the grand old age of 38 I think I should just give it all up now for the sake of dignity!


----------



## rhino (2 December 2011)

indiat said:



			Me too! At the grand old age of 38 I think I should just give it all up now for the sake of dignity! 

Click to expand...

Can you even _get on_ a horse when you're that old?


----------



## rockysmum (2 December 2011)

Why dont you go along to Draughton Heights and see if you can work in return for rides.

They used to do that, some of my daughters friends did it.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (2 December 2011)

Ringworm the Red Nosed Reindeer said:



			I am totaly and utterly offended!

Click to expand...

Ditto and I only turned 24 the other day! I feel obscenely old now! I don't know how you real old crocks cope!


----------



## Capriole (2 December 2011)

yes, of course you can, dont be silly Rhino 

Stannah do this great lift thingie


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (2 December 2011)

Snow Angel said:



			yes, of course you can, dont be silly Rhino 

Stannah do this great lift thingie 

Click to expand...

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!! SO need a 'Like' Button for that one!


----------



## SamanthaUK (2 December 2011)

rockysmum said:



			Why dont you go along to Draughton Heights and see if you can work in return for rides.

They used to do that, some of my daughters friends did it.
		
Click to expand...

I've never been there. Is it nice?


----------



## rockysmum (2 December 2011)

SamanthaUK said:



			I've never been there. Is it nice? 

Click to expand...

No idea, but if all you want to do is be with horses, its worth a try.


----------



## DH1 (2 December 2011)

rhino said:



			Can you even _get on_ a horse when you're that old?  

Click to expand...

Only just 
Obviously I have now reached coffin dodger age at 48 so I use a small set of steps now.


----------



## Silent Knight (2 December 2011)

Get your walking sticks out guys!!!


----------



## rockysmum (2 December 2011)

DH1 said:



			Only just 
Obviously I have now reached coffin dodger age at 48 so I use a small set of steps now.
		
Click to expand...

I did that too  

Luckily when they weren't big enough any more, my oldie started to shrink


----------



## indiat (2 December 2011)

rhino said:



			Can you even _get on_ a horse when you're that old?  

Click to expand...

If I stand on the highest part of the moutning block, lift my creaky leg with both hands while someone props me up from behind with a stick, I'm normally fine.


----------



## JingleTingle (2 December 2011)

DH1 said:



			Only just 
Obviously I have now reached coffin dodger age at 48 so I use a small set of steps now.
		
Click to expand...

Pfffft! Your a mere child - trying swinging the old booty into the saddle in your 60s - tis not an attractive sight believe me!


----------



## Lolo (2 December 2011)

Ringworm the Red Nosed Reindeer said:



			I am totaly and utterly offended!

Click to expand...




Snow Angel said:



			me too, I demand you be sacked from the forum at once, shocking ageism 



Click to expand...

Sorry...  Don't sack me, I'm past it too  (well, not 30 past it, but 20 past it)!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (2 December 2011)

indiat said:



			If I stand on the highest part of the moutning block, lift my creaky leg with both hands while someone props me up from behind with a stick, I'm normally fine. 

Click to expand...

ANd that's onto a Shetland


----------



## Sit_Up (2 December 2011)

I run a riding school,

Easiest way to find somewhere to help is go onto BHS website and look up riding schools near you. Email them and offer to help.

Ours is also a pony club centre and all of our helpers need to join the pony club (£22 a year) to be covered by insurance to help out.  SOme of our helpers (i.e. the useful ones)  get free rides in return if we have spaces in lessons.  BUT they NEVER ask...it is offered.


----------



## indiat (2 December 2011)

EKW said:



			ANd that's onto a Shetland  

Click to expand...

Cheeky git!


----------



## PapaFrita (2 December 2011)

SamanthaUK said:



*I AM IN SUCH A BAD MOOD.*[/B]
I'm sorry i don't mean to rant. It's just lots of people i know are getting new horses all the time. They just use them for the odd show once a month and then brag about how awesome they are. They hardley look after them either!! It's their mums or friends. 
And then there's people like me, Who've always dreamt of a horse. Of eventing. And i don't get anything, not even the chance to event.
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH!! 
Sorry it's been one of them days.
*Rant Over.*
		
Click to expand...

When I was 13, right after the Falklands war when we went back to Argentina, I was fortunate enough that my grandmother was in a position to pay for me to have regular lessons. A few months later, completely unexpectedly, my uncle (professional SJer) gave me my first horse. A lovely showjumper.  Gran paid for full livery, lessons, competitions etc.  Was I able to ride every day?  No, of course not; I couldn't drive and had school, homework etc. Did I look after my horse myself? No, but I did what I could at the weekends. Did I appreciate how fortunate I was? Of course. It was many years until I could afford a horse again, and I take rather a dim view now of anyone judging how/when I should should ride/look after my neds. You can't possibly know what goes on behind the scenes.


----------



## rhino (2 December 2011)

DH1 said:



			Only just 
Obviously I have now reached coffin dodger age at 48 so I use a small set of steps now.
		
Click to expand...

  My mum didn't even start riding until she was 50! Was happily jumping within a few lessons and I'm sure she would have been stealing my ginger boy to compete on if she was still alive.

The only time I ever saw her struggle to get on was about 2 days after she ran the London Marathon


----------



## Merry Crisis (2 December 2011)

I have a big stump, tree, that I stand on, sadly cannot get off, so to do gates I have to bend like Olga Corbet to manage them. If you have to ask who she is, you are young enough to get on from the ground.


----------



## JanetGeorge (2 December 2011)

Snow Angel said:



			I dont follow it now either, but wasnt Ian Stark positively ancient  when he started eventing?
		
Click to expand...

Nowhere NEAR as ancient as Australian Bill Roycroft - he was over 40 when he started eventing - and 45 when he won team Gold in Rome.  His last Olympics was at the age of 61 (Monteal) where he and two of his sons secured Bronze.  (He died earlier this year - aged 96!)


----------



## Ranyhyn (2 December 2011)

You naughties, 20 does feel ancient when you're 15!!!


----------



## *hic* (2 December 2011)

Christmassy_Clover said:



			You naughties, 20 does feel ancient when you're 15!!! 

Click to expand...

Yup but it seems so incredibly young when you're 50


----------



## DragonSlayer (2 December 2011)

OP has said she is nearly 16.

OP has yet to experience quite a bit more in life before she (hopefully) realises to think about what she is posting. I teach students of OP's age several times a week. Often the mouth opens before the brain engages, OP is more than likely not even thinking that hoping for secondhand clothes might be construed as begging, most likely thinks she could be doing you a favour by taking them off your hands. I have given a few things away via freecycle recently, including a TV when someone asked if anyone has one. 

I think some posters just need to lighten up a little. If what the OP says enrages you, then I'd ignore it.


----------



## laura_lor (2 December 2011)

Whilst I understand how frustrating it is to see other people enjoying their horses, I really wouldn't bother getting jealous about it. 

I'm almost 21, and to date I have never owned my own horse. I started riding when I was a toddler, when family friends kindly let my mum teach me on their trusty old pony. My family could not afford to pay for regular riding lessons when I was a bit older, but I was treated to the occasional own a pony day at one of the local riding schools. One day when I was about 10 I was on one of these days and I saw a girl about the same age with her own pony, she'd obviously just come back from a show because she had a lovely red rosette pinned to her jacket. For a moment I felt jealous, but then I remembered what my Mum always said to me about being able to do anything if you put your mind to it. Age 10 I decided that one day I would own my own horse.

I came home that day and siphoned off half my pocket money, half went into a jar labelled "Horse Fund" and the other half was kept to do with what I like. 11 years later the fund is still going, except it's in the building society now - not a an old jam jar! Saving up so hard meant that yes, sometimes I did go without - I couldn't upgrade my phone as often as my friends, I didn't just run out and buy new things because I fancied them and my school lunch was sandwiches - not yummy treats from the school cafeteria!

My parents were lucky enough to be able to get me into regular lessons shortly after the fund was started, and I rode that way until I was about 17. In the past 3 years I have sat on a horse once, and that was because my friend let me try her gelding one day. After my year abroad is finished I'm joining the university riding club, I'm going to have lessons for a year and then look to buy my own once I have graduated, found a job and sorted out some accommodation! 

I guess what I'm trying to say is, these things don't come overnight. Yes it can be frustrating and can make you wish that you were in a different financial situation, but instead of letting it make you bitter why not channel that into a positive outcome? Get a job, start saving up and in the meantime do what I'm having to do; help your horsey friends out wherever possible and read as much literature on all things horsey as you can.

Just think how amazing it will feel when you manage to have your own, personally I can't think of anything better. And one day, I WILL get that red rosette of my very own!!


----------



## Denzalwood (2 December 2011)

Ringworm the Red Nosed Reindeer said:



			I am totaly and utterly offended!

Click to expand...



Jeesh Ring worm, if your offended by that, what about you being an fungal blight on these forums?


----------



## indiat (2 December 2011)

The breeder I bought my Highland pony from still rides and breaks her youngstock and she is 71. Works a seven day week on the stud too, up at 6am every day. I hope I have half her energy at that age!


----------



## Silent Knight (2 December 2011)

Denzalwood said:



			Jeesh Ring worm, if your offended by that, what about you being an fungal blight on these forums?
		
Click to expand...

Well thats not very nice is it? ......Knobrot!


----------



## Syrah (2 December 2011)

DragonSleigh-Bells said:



			OP has said she is nearly 16.

OP has yet to experience quite a bit more in life before she (hopefully) realises to think about what she is posting. I teach students of OP's age several times a week. Often the mouth opens before the brain engages, OP is more than likely not even thinking that hoping for secondhand clothes might be construed as begging, most likely thinks she could be doing you a favour by taking them off your hands. I have given a few things away via freecycle recently, including a TV when someone asked if anyone has one. 

I think some posters just need to lighten up a little. If what the OP says enrages you, then I'd ignore it.
		
Click to expand...

^^^^ this

Although I am 40 and seriously considering flinging myself around an xc course for the first time


----------



## Denzalwood (2 December 2011)

laura_lor said:



			.

I came home that day and siphoned off half my pocket money, half went into a jar labelled "Horse Fund" and the other half was kept to do with what I like. 11 years later the fund is still going, except it's in the building society now - not a an old jam jar!
		
Click to expand...

Forget all the rest of these posts what happened to the dam Jam Jar?


----------



## DH1 (2 December 2011)

Fair point DS. The OP is only 16.
Thinking about it, the OPs posting style is similar to the stuff I see on my Sons Facebook, when I check to make sure he's not befriended any random dodgy adults or loose women.


----------



## *hic* (2 December 2011)

Syrah said:



			Although I am 40 and seriously considering flinging myself around an xc course for the first time 

Click to expand...

Go for it! I did my first XC after a 25 year break from horses and I was in my 40's.


----------



## Denzalwood (2 December 2011)

Ringworm the Red Nosed Reindeer said:



			Well thats not very nice is it? ......Knobrot!

Click to expand...

I think you'll find that Knob rot is two words Thicko


----------



## FionaM12 (2 December 2011)

DragonSleigh-Bells said:



			OP is more than likely not even thinking that hoping for secondhand clothes might be construed as begging, most likely thinks she could be doing you a favour by taking them off your hands. 

I think some posters just need to lighten up a little. If what the OP says enrages you, then I'd ignore it.
		
Click to expand...

Personally, I'm not "enraged" by her posts, but as I said earlier, it's hard to sympathise with this one! 

I was supportive of her earlier thread asking for freebies, and posted a couple of posts saying so. This one, less so. 

If the OP was nearer to me (she's about 30 miles away) I'd be happy to meet her and see if she and Mollie got on, except that she seemed to want an eventer! 

OP I know you're only 16, but that's old enough to learn that if you post on forums like this, you'll get some very direct replies! I wish you well, and if you survive this introduction to HHO you'll find there are lots of helpful people here to offer good advice.


----------



## *hic* (2 December 2011)

And in fact, OP, if you haven't already found it, in order to meet more like-minded people of your own age have a look in the Common Room, which is aimed at teens.

Also, as was suggested up there ^^ join a Pony Club centre, no horse required but you would have access to them and to training, exams etc which would only enhance your chances.


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (2 December 2011)

*hic* said:



			Yup but it seems so incredibly young when you're 50

Click to expand...

or even 47 



I know who Olga Corbett is but can't get on from the floor as I damaged all the ligaments in my hip 11 years ago after having my youngest son and they have never regained the strength needed ( nor me the fitness  )


----------



## ridefast (2 December 2011)

Such a shame you're not near me, my fat cob is now yellow and black, after I've brushed all the mud off! I remember being in pony club and seeing these "lucky" girls with different horses every year, rugged up over fed etc etc. I never felt jealous on my little hairy pony, quite relieved that I had a normal pony, we did as well as we were expected, sometimes better, and people left us alone to be happy la la la la la..... 
OP if you're that desperate for a horse, first of all take all the friendly advice so far on this thread, and also just find people with horses and ask if you can help. You may find you'll meet more people that will happily let you look after and work on their horse until they decide to sell it, BUT every horse is more experience and if you want to event you're going to need as much and any experience you can get, and until you own your own horse you don't really have much choice, you can either get cross or get busy, take every opportunity and if it goes back look ahead to the next one.
It's nearly Christmas!


----------



## jeeve (2 December 2011)

SamanthaUK said:



			I'm planning on. I've got a 'horse fund' going. Well there's nothing in atm but I WILL put money in. I just think, If i get one when i'm 20 or so, i'll be too old to ever get into the event world. And i won't be able to try for those 3/4* events. I'll just be going to local shows. 

Click to expand...

I know two men that did not even start riding till 25 and one is high level dressage rider, and the other a riding instructor or events, jumps and competes at dressage regularly. Where there is a will there is a way.


----------



## cobmum (2 December 2011)

I can understand sort of where you are coming from. 

I always want to go to shows because its the only 'contact' with the horsey world but usually end up in tears because my dream is to enter a ridden showing class dressed in tweed on a hairy feathered beast...but i know finacially it is not a possible at the moment. I find it hard to watch others living my dream BUT i am sure the people living the dream appreciate it as much as i would and i dont have to go to the shows so it is self inflicting!!!

There are other ways to be invloved with horses untill the time that you can have one yourself. I am currently offering my time to anyone locally who doesnt mind me helping with there horse and i dont expect even to ride  

I am 29 and i know i wont be looking to get another horse for many many years BUT i WILL make it happen one day and when i do it will mean the world and more and i know it will have been worth the wait no matter how long it takes.

Chin up, get yourself out there, make posters, speak to tack shop staff and most of all be determined!


----------



## MissChaos (2 December 2011)

SamanthaUK said:



			My god, I thought people would be nice on here. I've heard great reviews. Having joined yesterday, I've only found a handfull of nice people. Who I get along with.
		
Click to expand...

Skipping the second half of this thread right now to reply to this so sorry to the rest as I expected this has already been done - but I for one remember you from not all that long ago, Samantha.


----------



## rhino (2 December 2011)

ChristmasChaos said:



			Skipping the second half of this thread right now to reply to this so sorry to the rest as I expected this has already been done - but I for one remember you from not all that long ago, Samantha.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, everyone is being most restrained


----------



## MissChaos (2 December 2011)

I'm surprised to be the first ! Oh, well, there goes my very best behaviour


----------



## 1Lucie (2 December 2011)

Yep good things come to those who wait! I've wanted my own horse since the age of 7 and at nearly 30yrs old can finally afford my own. Y


----------



## FionaM12 (2 December 2011)

What do you mean, you recognise her from not long ago?  Am i missing something?


----------



## rockysmum (2 December 2011)

SamanthaUK said:



			My god, I thought people would be nice on here. I've heard great reviews. Having joined yesterday, I've only found a handfull of nice people. Who I get along with.
		
Click to expand...

God knows where you heard that 

Most other forums refer to this one as "the dark side"


----------



## Queenbee (2 December 2011)

Well, I'm not sure if I remember OP, but I do know that most of us on here would do ANYTHING within our power to be able to ride or be around horses, fine, jods are not a necessity but, If I had a spare pair or anything that I didn't use and someone else could benefit from it. IF what the OP is saying is true and she see's others doing what she loves, it must be frustrating and heartbreaking, so if I sixteen year old girl blows a bit of steam, yes we can point out that this is childish and unproductive but really can we berate her for her dream.  I was lucky I had a fantastic pony, it was always my dream to bring on, sell for a profit and move on, so on and so forth... Like that happened!   But I know how lucky I was to have him, and yes to begin with I could only see him at the weekends until I couldn't take it and moved him closer to home and DIY everyday after school. 

So what if someone at the age of 16 comes on here and posts a load of over exuberant posts which basically relate to her dreams.  This is clearly a child, and such aggressive  and judgemental responses are not necessary 

OP, pick through and pick out the bits you need, try your local Riding schools, advertise locally for a share, jods not needed, trawl the charity shops, be grateful for every opportunity you get and make the most of them.

Whatever the 'truth' I hope you get what you want, but stop looking at others for what they have and start looking at yourself for what you can achieve x


----------



## FionaM12 (2 December 2011)

Prancer and Vixen said:



			stop looking at others for what they have and start looking at yourself for what you can achieve x
		
Click to expand...

Pretty good advice for life generally, really.


----------



## Queenbee (2 December 2011)

FionaM12 said:



			Pretty good advice for life generally, really. 

Click to expand...


What can I say, I am perfect LOL


----------



## Marydoll (2 December 2011)

DH1 said:



			Only just 
Obviously I have now reached coffin dodger age at 48 so I use a small set of steps now.
		
Click to expand...

If your dodging,im teetering on the edge of mine at 50 
Did my first affiliated event at 49, and hope to keep doing it for at least another 20 years, i should be entitled to a new set if hips and knees by then


----------



## MiCsarah (2 December 2011)

I think you need to get your arse into gear and do some work! This horsey malarky isnt easy! Im only 22(obviously past it as im not famous!)and have worked my bum off since I was 12, I used to basically live at the riding school, I even did in the school holidays! I know you wouldnt be able to do that now mind due to health and safety. When I was 16 I left school and worked for 4 different yards. I then got enough experience to feel I could work in an event yard and have done ever since. I will love telling my boss that he is past it now at the age of 28 and he must pass down all his horses to a much younger model as even though hes just done his first 4* hes not quite made it to stardome yet


----------



## pigsmight:) (2 December 2011)

Well OP Id just like to say that if u really want something you will get there!. I remember when I was 13 /14ish and I would do anything just to be around horses I would just dream of riding round the village and lived for my fortnightly lesson at our local riding school. And I can remember how mean some if the girls at the riding school with there own ponies would be to me to  

But I wanted it so bad I worked hard saved up and never forgot how I felt at 14! And now I'm at the grand old age of 22  and I have 3 lovely young horses no money no time but I am living my dream! I would live to go back to 14yrold me and say you will be jumping BS and backing and bringing on your own horses when ur 22 

Don't worry OP you will get there xx


----------



## Spotsrock (3 December 2011)

Re shiny-ish post page 5, can't quote on my phone. What she doesn't tell u is she worked her arse off for me even when I had nothing suitable for her to ride for months in the winter. She helped me when I lost my confidence riding my tricky youngster and now works an hour 7 evenings a week plus as much baby sitting as she can get to pay for her loan horse. Yes she was offered it through me but we help each other out and she started paying her way for it before she was 16. Agree with her totally. Stop feeling sorry for yourself. Start earning and look for opportunities. They don't often look for u.


----------



## lhotse (3 December 2011)

You sound like a petulant little teenager to me. What business is it is yours what othe people do with their horses? If they one compete once in a while does that mean they should not have a horse? What about people who only hack? Just because you yourself are not able to afford a horse, then don't get jealous of those who can. Get yourself a job when you leave school and then you will be able to have one, but don't knock others for being able to achieve what you can't.


----------



## MrVelvet (4 December 2011)

hmm this is strange. You live very close to me and I know of you. When you first joined the forum you told me you worked at a certain yard - this yard I know other employees of! If you worked there you would get to ride and I know this. Even if you were not a paid employee you would be able to work for rides.


----------



## HarlequinSeren (4 December 2011)

I can relate to your feelings OP, when I was 13-14ish I remember wanting a horse more than anything in the world. As others have said, advertise your services with helping to look after horses at tack shops, yards, riding schools etc. Calling local riding schools and offering to help out is also a good idea.
Don't give up on your dream though, but bear in mind that it will take a lot of hard work, perseverance, and heartache to get there.
HS x


----------

